
Google 'smart reply' will suggest answers for your emails - CanNarytech
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/article/34714601/google-smart-reply-will-suggest-answers-for-your-emails
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10500724)

